# Just weaned Pygmy buckling - What to feed?



## Kaolru (Apr 20, 2011)

I have two Dwarf goats that are four weeks old and are bottle fed, we just got them yesterday. Today we picked up my mom's goat who is almost seven weeks old and is a Pygmy. He wasn't bottle fed and his mom was refusing him and the woman said he was weaned, but he only nibbles very slightly on our legume hay and we're not sure what else to provide him or if we should bottle feed him as well. We have a goat sweet feed available, but very very small amounts. It's not even a handful in the pan. He nibbles on that too, but I'm concerned about where he's going to get his nutrition. The lady fed them...pig or cow chop? I don't even know what that is and she didn't give us much information.

I just want to know if we should get some type of dry grain like oats or crushed corn. I don't want to just feed him anything and it not be good for him, and I don't want him going hungry.

Another question. We just introduced him today to the other two, and they're bullying him a bit even though they're younger and the same size. I know this is normal and they'll sort out their pecking order, but I don't want him being ostracized when it comes to laying down at night. It's still chilly here at night so we have a heat lamp over them, but if they won't let him lay near them, which I don't know if they will, what should I do?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Being taken from mom will cause stress. I would watch that the others aren't bulling him too much. If you are switching foods from what the lady was feeding it should be done gradually; I usually ask for a little food from the buyer. If this is not a option I would probably wait to introduce grain until he settles in a bit. He only needs good hay and water and minerals no grain is even necessary. If you have probiotics I would give him some of that or get some from Tractor Supply or any feed store; it comes in a paste and the kind for cows is fine if they don't have goat. My guess is expect some soft poops. If it is very watery as one of mine was after I got her home 6cc Pepto (can use human Pepto) helps. If the poop stays soft or watery then you need to do more (vet or something) so he doesn't get dehydrated. I also give electrolytes if soft poop. Good luck with him.


----------



## Kaolru (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you. He does nibble on the hay, but I just worry he's not getting enough. Hopefully it is nice out tomorrow and we can take them out in the yard like we did today. I do have to watch him with water. He knows where it is, but I've yet to actually see him take a drink, not that he hasn't. I'd just like to see it happen so I know he's drinking.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

7 weeks is to young to be weaned in my opinion. and reading your other posts about him butting into you means he is HUNGRY. Give the kid a bottle at least one if not two times a day. I wean at 8-12 weeks depending. The later the better.

oh and I really dislike people who think a mother isnt feeding thier kids because they see them stepping away all the time. belive it or not that mother IS FEEDING her kids just not when you are around! Now that my does' kids are over a week old they dont stand every time the kid goes running to them they walk away. But when they dont realize I am watching I see them call the kids over or at the very least they will stand for 30 sec and let them nurse. ok off my rant!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, try him on a bottle, even though some do wean boys earlier than girls, I think they should be getting milk til at least 8 weeks.
You may need to fight to give him a bottle though, but absolutely keep good hay out for him and I would try the grain mix you have after a day or 2.


----------



## Kaolru (Apr 20, 2011)

I tried giving him the bottle today and he has absolutely no interest. I even added a little karo syrup to entice him, but he still wanted nothing to do with it.

The headbutting could be from hunger, but I know my two other ones do it when they're hungry only in a completely different way. They just push their heads up into me or my hand or whatever is closet. He'll actually stomp his two front hooves and butt my leg as if he was headbutting another goat. He did the same thing to our chihuahua, but I think it was because he was scared. Our little dog was way too excited and curious for this little guy's taste.

Anyone have tips on how to get him to feed from the bottle? Should I get a different nipple? I got this one from the breeder where I got my other little ones, and it's the typical long red nipple, but the milk comes out very fast and I don't want this guy getting way too much at a time if he's fighting it.


----------

